# différence ipod français et us?



## lafaucie (26 Mars 2011)

bonjour à tous, savez vous si il y a une différence sur les ipod français et us ,ma femme est en ce moment dans l'avion pour boston, par contre apple us ne vend pas d'iphone sans abonnement. merci.


----------



## arbaot (26 Mars 2011)

le bridage du son sur la version européenne&#8230;





hs: Voici elle peut-le lire dans l'avion...


----------



## lafaucie (26 Mars 2011)

arbaot a dit:


> le bridage du son sur la version européenne
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci ,tu veux dire qu'on ne peux pas le mettre aussi fort que la version us?


 hs: peut etre macgé en revenant ???????????????


----------



## arbaot (27 Mars 2011)

cf: http://lexpansion.lexpress.fr/high-...l-ipod-pour-echapper-aux-plaintes_114178.html

ça date mais c'est toujours d'actualité


----------



## Clemapo (28 Mars 2011)

Le prix... 

Vivement le 10 avril que je parte en voyage au Canada... J'ai toute une liste d'accessoires à acheter à l'Apple Store de Montréal...


----------



## badmonkeyman (28 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir, 



Clemapo a dit:


> Le prix...
> 
> Vivement le 10 avril que je parte en voyage au Canada... J'ai toute une liste d'accessoires à acheter à l'Apple Store de Montréal...



Fais juste gaffe à la douane, pcq les taxes font mal ! 
Expérience mal vécue..

Amicalement, 
badmonkeyman

PS : @arbaot : Si on jailbreak l'iPod, est ce qu'on peut débrider le volume sonore ?


----------



## arbaot (29 Mars 2011)

G&#8230;.. est ton ami


----------



## Clemapo (6 Avril 2011)

badmonkeyman a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tiens, j'avais râté ta réponse :rose:

Oui, oui ! Je me méfie !!!

J'ai l'intention d'acheter une magic mouse (qui va me couter 69 $ au lieu de 69 , cherchez l'erreur  ) et un disque dur  (et pour le reste, ça sera des câbles, des choses dans ce genre, mais rien de bien cher et fabuleux, pas d'ipod, par exemple...)

La boite de la souris et du disque dur disparaitront dans une poubelle montréalaise je pense... 

Mais merci ! Deux précautions valent mieux qu'une...


----------



## Karlan (28 Avril 2011)

Clemapo a dit:


> Tiens, j'avais râté ta réponse :rose:
> 
> Oui, oui ! Je me méfie !!!
> 
> ...


 Ah ouai, ceci dit actuellement le dollard Américain vaut encore moins que le dollard canadien.


----------



## Dagui (29 Avril 2011)

Débrider le son de son iPod... Si tu veux continuer à profiter de tes oreilles pendant de longues années je te le déconseille. Tu peux déjà te les bousiller avec les iPod vendu en Europe, si, si l'option est incluse comme dans tout baladeur.

Par contre, si parfois des chansons ont le volume un peu faiblard, ou des podcasts par exemple, tu peux augmenter le volume titre par titre dans iTunes en affichant les informations du morceau->option->Réglage du volume. Et quand tu synchronisera avec ton iPod, le volume du titre en question sera augmenté selon le pourcentage mis dans iTunes.


----------

